# Kuna or Euro?



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I read somewhere that the Euro has pretty much replaced the official currency for everyday cash transactions. Is that true? Can I happily get Kuna out of an ATM and spend them on campsite fees etc, or should I stock up on Euros?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

When we went to Croatia last year I inadvertently offered Euro and under no circumstances did they have any interest in them and demanded Kuna, I admit we were in the sticks and they probably thought it was English money.

:lol:


----------



## K1m (Mar 6, 2008)

We found that Kuna was the prefered currency but some sites would accept Euro.
We tended to pay in Kuna as the exchange rate was better.
Croatia is fab....Enjoy!


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

We were there last year and used both, though mainly kuna,
lala


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Did you find Croatia expensive?
chris


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Supermarket shopping and fuel seemed much the same price as in western and southern europe. I stayed on a few campsites but it was low season so pretty cheap.
I was completely wrong in my first post about the euro being preferred to kuna - it's most definitely the reverse.


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Croatia costs*

e were ther earlier this year and the Kuna is more the preferred currency. Using the ACSI book we found that the majority of campsites were costing 15E/n with only a few, mostly inferior, still on 11E but thses were few and far between.

The UK style supermarkets were expensive, village shops surprisingly good for bits and peices but we were delighted to find the usual Lidl and Aldi (Hofer i think) 
Along the caost was dearer than inland, dont miss the National Parks esp. Plitvisci with the lakes and waterfalls. Dont argue about the cost of motorhome parking for the visit being the same as a coach! or the entry cost,,, it is simply stunning but wear stout shoes and take your stongest legs!

Deisel about the same as most of europe at £1 per ltr ie 1.1E

Hope this helps, have a good trip

Mike & Ann


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Thanks
Cashed our euroes already but checked with Tesco today and they have to be ordered by 12noon Monday or Thursday for delivery so will get some Kuna in couple of days
Chris


----------



## mike800966 (May 1, 2005)

*Kuna*

It will probably take you a good few days to get down to Croatia, so you will have euro's on board.

In any case the ATMs pay out in local currency, just make sure that you spend it all 'cos no one else will want it!

Have a good trip

Mike & Ann


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

*Whats the ATM network like in Croatia?*

Am I going to have trouble finding ATMs?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Whats the ATM network like in Croatia?*



Citysafe said:


> Am I going to have trouble finding ATMs?


No trouble at all - they're everywhere.


----------

